# Hobie 33



## SailorAndy

Hi, 

I am interested in the Hobie 33, trying to find information on it though is slightly difficult. Does anybody know where any good reviews of the boat are. The fact that it is trailerable interests me but I am wondering how offshore worthy the boat would be. I guess I'm just looking for any advice or experiences people have had with Hobie 33s. 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## labatt

I can't tell you much except that I crewed on a Hobie 33 back when I was a teenager. She surfed well but was as not as good upwind. She sure had a pretty look though!


----------



## t22cayuga

Try a search on Sailing Anarchy. I've seen lots posted on Hobie 33's there over the years. If you check youtube you can probably also find the video that Hobie Alter and Warren Miller did as a promotional. They dropped the boat and ran it into the rocks trying to break it. There is also a writeup in Practical Boat Buying comparing the Hobie 33 with a few other similar boats of that vintage.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Good boats there are some racing here on the West end of Lake Erie. Built for the Trans-Pac race from the West Coast to Hawaii. Some have lifting keels and some have been Turboed by adding more sail area.

Cliff J 29 Turtle Stampede


----------



## mstromni

They are tender and not comfortable in waves. Take your traditional 2500 lb boat, and add 10 feet to the bow. The ends of this boat are So, so light, it pitches back and forth over the waves..but at the same time,it's not slowing down, just going up and over (Screw that displacing water buisness!) 

This is the boat you want for a crazy downwind far offshore. IMHO, you can get the same experience near shore in an old 505 for a lot less money, and save the money for a heavier boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would give the J 29 a good look, we LOVE our J 29 and have been in some very bad weather 50 knot winds and 10 foot square Lake Erie Waves. We have surfed up to 15 knots for hours. Only boat that I would want that would be bigger is a J 35. 

Cliff


----------



## CharlieCobra

Hobie's go offshore all of the time. It's the only boat I've seen dropped 10' into the water several times by the builder ON PURPOSE during testing with no damage.


----------



## mstromni

though it sure would speed up boat-launching at those J/22 regattas!

:: raise boat 4 inches over trailer :: pull trailer away :: swing boat over water :: NEXT


----------



## lporcano

seeya


----------



## Saildoggie

I worked at Hobie R&D and helped build all the tooling for the Hobie 33 as well as sail the prototype 33 almost every day.

Really neat boat and a blast to sail, and yes, they have done many offshore long distance races and race PHRF on the west coast often.

You can sometimes find one for sale but they are still being built in Dana Point, CA. 

The builder has added the Turbo option of retracting carbon pole and aso chute set up similar to the J Boats design.

I am sure you cann get in touch with the builder, Robbie Roberson by contacting Hobie in Oceanside, CA

Send me a PM if you need more help on this.


----------



## eMKay

Whenever anyone mentions the Hobie 33 it reminds me of this video, I love this video...

YouTube - Hobie 33 Crash Test


----------

